# Window blinds



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Has anybody found a source to buy window blind material ?

It is the silver faced type material that we need but so far have had little success in finding any, we have 3 blinds that need replacing.

Many thanks

RD


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Have a look at this site may be what you want.

Andy

http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/stock/Seitz/cassette-blinds/


----------

